# Confused, Crypt Cordata var. Rosainberg



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hi guys! i got this plant a good while ago, originally one and then the other one grew off as a runner from it. both looked exaclty the same, with the white markins. i moved them a few times to see where in the tank it would do best to where it is now, however the new leaves on the large plant doesnt have the markings anymore...is that normal? 

also, this crypt in particular is not "thriving"...it grows one new leaf, one old one dies...always the same, so it never has more than 2-3 leafs....

tank: 125 gallon, 2 T5ho 54W 65 & 10k for about 9 hours, 2 more come on from 1-3 or so. no co2. i add iron weekly. substrate is floramax topped with eco. gets some sunlight. 

comments, suggestions, experience very welcomed!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ddavila06,

I believe light intensity and ferts may be part of the problem. Crypts are heavy root feeders, if you are not using root tabs it may be time to start. As for the coloration, when it had good color was it in a brighter area of the tank or have plants grown up and are possibly shading it now?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Seattle, when it was growing well it was almost buried under my becketii lol, i actually bought it and after sometime i though i lost it and then was surpriced to see the two plants growing in that spot. as for root tabs, i only use them with my anubias planted on driftwood above the substrate. 
crypts im growing very succesfully in the same tank conditions include: wendtii green & red, becketii, mohelgamii (spelling), spiralis, balansae (the red vein kind is what G.G. called it) usteriana, walkerii, and possibly some others i missed right now
other crypt not doing so well is ciliata, thats why i thought maybe these two required different conditions...?


----------



## ah^siao (Nov 17, 2004)

This is how mine looks like. Usually the older leaves loses colour.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

ah^siao said:


> This is how mine looks like. Usually the older leaves loses colour.


ahhhhhhh! thank you for the reply!!! so some leaves come out like that, mine are all fairly new though, oh well, who cares. now, your plant is much larger and looks rather healthy, what is the secret?


----------



## ah^siao (Nov 17, 2004)

This was about 9months ago when i took the picture. Try not to shift the plant around too much. 
I'm using ADA Multi-bottom long as well. Usually i trim away the older leaves and it takes quite long to grow out new ones. Usually the new leaves will have the pink veins. By the way I'm using a 150W MH.


----------

